# won't start, low oil



## jmmiller (Aug 2, 2005)

Good Morning, 

I am new to this forum, and would appreciate your comments about the advice I just gave my neighbor. The car is a 95 Altima. It was running yesterday, but would not start this morning. I listened to it and the cranking sounded a little metallic. I checked the dip stick and it was dry. 3 quarts later the engine came back to normal. What I told my young neighbor is that maybe without oil the compression was so bad the engine would not start. Does this guess make any sense to you folks? There is oil 
under the oil pan in the garage. I suggested they take it to their usual place for an oil and filter change and perhaps while on the lift it can be inspected better for leaks. 

Thanks for your help, 

Jay Miller


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

that sounds acurate to me.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You are probably right but it would have been worse (more expensive) for the engine if it would have ran. So I guess it saved itself.

Troy


----------

